# Turn off Tivo receiver.



## kflyng (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought a Tivo receiver and wanted to use it like a DVR alone. I know that you can buy just a DVR and use it like a VCR by hooking it up to the receiver and just recording. But I think I need to turn off the receiver part of it. Can anyone help me do that please?


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

What model of Tivo do you have? Some are capable of acting as a "dumb" vcr, some aren't.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You repeat guided setup, and choose your sort of source.


----------

